# Sponsorship Questions on- Child Dependant Visa (VAF4A form)



## gkt (May 10, 2010)

Good day everyone,
Anyone with experience in this line or anyone who has gone through the same please advise us and guide us. We are in the process of applying for a spouse visa, my husband is british. I am Zambian and I have a child who is zambian too. She will be applying with me as a dependant, my question is unders sponsorship, I do not have any savings to sponsor my child, my husband is ready to sponsor my child. But reading a thread on here, it says I as the parent to my child have to be her sponsor? but with no savings how can I do that? And my husband is ready to be her sponsor, how can we do this? on page 10 , 8.5.5 there is a question ' How exactly are you and your sponsor related?' If it is my husband who is going to sponsor my child since I have no savings, can we answer step dad? Your information is much appreciated.

P.s we have a consent from the father of my child already anything we need to include?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

gkt said:


> Good day everyone,
> Anyone with experience in this line or anyone who has gone through the same please advise us and guide us. We are in the process of applying for a spouse visa, my husband is british. I am Zambian and I have a child who is zambian too. She will be applying with me as a dependant, my question is unders sponsorship, I do not have any savings to sponsor my child, my husband is ready to sponsor my child. But reading a thread on here, it says I as the parent to my child have to be her sponsor? but with no savings how can I do that? And my husband is ready to be her sponsor, how can we do this? on page 10 , 8.5.5 there is a question ' How exactly are you and your sponsor related?' If it is my husband who is going to sponsor my child since I have no savings, can we answer step dad? Your information is much appreciated.
> 
> P.s we have a consent from the father of my child already anything we need to include?


You are her sponsor because you have parental responsibility, regardless of if you have finance or not. Your husband can only be a sponsor if he has legally adopted her. Since your husband is your sponsor for your spouse visa application, he just has to show there that he has enough resources to maintain you and your daughter. Same with accommodation requirement. 

So just complete your daughter's VAF4A and enter your details in the sponsor's section. Make sure when entering your husband's details in the sponsor's part of your application, he shows sufficient financial and other resources to support and house you both, and submit both applications together.

Her natural father has to write a letter, addressed to Entry Clearance Officer, giving his consent to his daughter going to UK. He should hand it to you and you enclose it with your other supporting documents.


----------



## gkt (May 10, 2010)

Joppa said:


> You are her sponsor because you have parental responsibility, regardless of if you have finance or not. Your husband can only be a sponsor if he has legally adopted her. Since your husband is your sponsor for your spouse visa application, he just has to show there that he has enough resources to maintain you and your daughter. Same with accommodation requirement.
> 
> So just complete your daughter's VAF4A and enter your details in the sponsor's section. Make sure when entering your husband's details in the sponsor's part of your application, he shows sufficient financial and other resources to support and house you both, and submit both applications together.
> 
> Her natural father has to write a letter, addressed to Entry Clearance Officer, giving his consent to his daughter going to UK. He should hand it to you and you enclose it with your other supporting documents.


Ok, thank you Joppa, please just have a quick look at this website i came accros and advise, it is talking of 'parent' including step fathe or stepmother of an illegitmate child, and the father to my child and myself were never married, when you read please let me know your thought. the website is UK Border Agency | Children of British citizens and settled people 

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

gkt said:


> Ok, thank you Joppa, please just have a quick look at this website i came accros and advise, it is talking of 'parent' including step fathe or stepmother of an illegitmate child, and the father to my child and myself were never married, when you read please let me know your thought. the website is UK Border Agency | Children of British citizens and settled people


That provision doesn't apply in your case because for a step-parent, your child's mother or father has to be dead! So you are still the only sponsor for your child.
Don't worry about it - UKBA wil look at your husband's complete resources to support the both of you, even if you have no money of your own.

I must state in fairness that UKBA in Zambia, like in many African countries, get a lot of settlement applications of dubious quality and background, so will scrutinise your application just as thoroughly as any other. So make sure you enclose strong evidence of a genuine and durable relationship, and that your husband can really support you both financially without recourse to public funds. You can line up external sponsors from his family in UK to boost the financial resources available.


----------



## gkt (May 10, 2010)

Joppa said:


> That provision doesn't apply in your case because for a step-parent, your child's mother or father has to be dead! So you are still the only sponsor for your child.
> Don't worry about it - UKBA wil look at your husband's complete resources to support the both of you, even if you have no money of your own.
> 
> I must state in fairness that UKBA in Zambia, like in many African countries, get a lot of settlement applications of dubious quality and background, so will scrutinise your application just as thoroughly as any other. So make sure you enclose strong evidence of a genuine and durable relationship, and that your husband can really support you both financially without recourse to public funds. You can line up external sponsors from his family in UK to boost the financial resources available.


Ok thank you again, I get your point, concerning me and my husband we have lots of pictures together, of the wedding, and of him with my family with alot of people with us, Have been to visit him 4 different times and he has been to visit me 5 times, so that one i think is sorted, my major worry was on my child. I have the consent from the father and am planning to have it notarised, it is just my financial part that was worrying....


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

gkt said:


> Ok thank you again, I get your point, concerning me and my husband we have lots of pictures together, of the wedding, and of him with my family with alot of people with us, Have been to visit him 4 different times and he has been to visit me 5 times, so that one i think is sorted, my major worry was on my child. I have the consent from the father and am planning to have it notarised, it is just my financial part that was worrying....


Your husband needs £165.56 per week left over after paying for housing (rent/mortgage and council tax). So if he earns the equivalent of around £20,000 a year (salary + savings + external sponsorship), it should be ok, assuming his weekly rent is £100 and council tax £20.


----------



## gkt (May 10, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Your husband needs £165.56 per week left over after paying for housing (rent/mortgage and council tax). So if he earns the equivalent of around £20,000 a year (salary + savings + external sponsorship), it should be ok, assuming his weekly rent is £100 and council tax £20.


Ok, so does that mean that he has to duplicate his bankstaments, payslips etc so that we have each copy for my application and my childs? yes? And also how old should a child be to have to take the English test?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

gkt said:


> Ok, so does that mean that he has to duplicate his bankstaments, payslips etc so that we have each copy for my application and my childs? yes? And also how old should a child be to have to take the English test?


No. Only one copy each if you apply together and hand over your supporting documents at the High Commission in Lusaka. You need to make two appointments, but make them consecutive so that you can attend together. Children under 18 is exempt from English test.


----------



## gkt (May 10, 2010)

Joppa said:


> No. Only one copy each if you apply together and hand over your supporting documents at the High Commission in Lusaka. You need to make two appointments, but make them consecutive so that you can attend together. Children under 18 is exempt from English test.


I see, but aren't they seperate applications we are making? for my child and myself? Was just afraid that if we miss a document, the visa might be rejected because of that..........If we hand in the application together how then do we present them before the ECO? What normally happens here is we just take the application and they are sent to South Africa.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

gkt said:


> I see, but aren't they seperate applications we are making? for my child and myself? Was just afraid that if we miss a document, the visa might be rejected because of that..........If we hand in the application together how then do we present them before the ECO? What normally happens here is we just take the application and they are sent to South Africa.


If you want to be sure, do separate sets of supporting documents, but usually only one set will do when applications are submitted together.


----------



## gkt (May 10, 2010)

Joppa said:


> If you want to be sure, do separate sets of supporting documents, but usually only one set will do when applications are submitted together.



Thank you Joppa, so helpful.


----------



## Aliana (Nov 8, 2011)

gkt said:


> Good day everyone,
> Anyone with experience in this line or anyone who has gone through the same please advise us and guide us. We are in the process of applying for a spouse visa, my husband is british. I am Zambian and I have a child who is zambian too. She will be applying with me as a dependant, my question is unders sponsorship, I do not have any savings to sponsor my child, my husband is ready to sponsor my child. But reading a thread on here, it says I as the parent to my child have to be her sponsor? but with no savings how can I do that? And my husband is ready to be her sponsor, how can we do this? on page 10 , 8.5.5 there is a question ' How exactly are you and your sponsor related?' If it is my husband who is going to sponsor my child since I have no savings, can we answer step dad? Your information is much appreciated.
> 
> P.s we have a consent from the father of my child already anything we need to include?



Actually, I applied for me and the children and my husband, the step-dad was the sponsor for them. What matters is that he has the means to provide for the whole family, my savings, etc didn't matter (and I didn't have many savings either btw). 
Yes, by father they also mean step-father, it's clearly stated on the UKBA website. 
Thankfully, we got the visa. 

On the support letter your husband writes he need to state he is willing to sponsor the child. 

On the form you write "step dad". 

Good luck


----------



## gkt (May 10, 2010)

Thank you Aliana, what other documents did you provide for you children besides the consent letter? The father to my child has consented in writing and the consent has since been notarised, but what other documents do I need to provide? How long did your visas take to come out? Many thanks for all your information




Aliana said:


> Actually, I applied for me and the children and my husband, the step-dad was the sponsor for them. What matters is that he has the means to provide for the whole family, my savings, etc didn't matter (and I didn't have many savings either btw).
> Yes, by father they also mean step-father, it's clearly stated on the UKBA website.
> Thankfully, we got the visa.
> 
> ...


----------

